# Pipe-Shaped Cigar ... PIGAR!!!



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

last week my go to local B&M hosted an event introducing a new cigar to their collection, El Cubano Cigars ... The owner Manny Lopez was there with Tito, his cigar roller. It was a great event, and was cool to watch Tito roll cigars from start to finish! Well, I tried a Barber Poll Gold Label, and thoroughly enjoyed it! So I picked up a few sticks for the house.

El Cubano Cigars is a local company / shop ... located in League City, TX ... so this weekend I stopped by Manny's shop to check it out, and man, this guy has a huge assorment of shapes and sizes and blends! While I was there I saw one of his custom hand rolled shapes was a dual wrappered Pipe ... I thought it was awesome so I had to buy it! Cant wait to smoke it! Now I need to make some room in my humi to pick up some of his shaggy foots!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice cigar! Is it the lighting in the picture or is there really two wrapper colors (looks like Connecticut above the band and darker below the band)?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

ShawnBC said:


> Nice cigar! Is it the lighting in the picture or is there really two wrapper colors (looks like Connecticut above the band and darker below the band)?


Yes, its a connecticut and a habano maduro.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Ha! Very..entertaining! A "pipe" that consumes itself.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's awesome. I've yet to figure out how in the World they do that.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Pepin has been making pipes for a while...





And a baseball bat...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is one neat looking cigar. Any pictures of his other custom work? Or him rolling start to finish? Nice pics. :smoke2:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea Manny also makes a baseball bat and he said he also sometimes mapes a trumpet, but he didnt have one made while i was there. He says it takes him about 2 hours to roll the Pigar ... I would love to watch him rolling that! 

Unfortunately I dont have any other pics ... I just took a pic of the one that I bought.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

what does one of those run? that is a nice looking cigar.



and dont even get me going on the my fathers......yumm...


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> He says it takes him about 2 hours to roll the Pigar ... QUOTE]
> 
> Man, that takes some serious rolling skill and patients.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> what does one of those run? that is a nice looking cigar.


Only $20 ... If it smokes as good as it looks, Ill be going back and picking up a couple more, plus a baseball bat and whatever else he makes!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are sweet looking, I'd be interested to see how they burn, seems like it would be tough to keep an even burn.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

heres is a sample of some of his other stuff and the pipe without the band.
He has bats in stock. He also makes flowers, saxophones, etc, culebra's.
elcubanocigars.com, phone orders 281-332-9096.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Man, those look good! I cant wait to go pick up some more of his sticks!



Reino said:


> heres is a sample of some of his other stuff and the pipe without the band.
> He has bats in stock. He also makes flowers, saxophones, etc, culebra's.
> elcubanocigars.com, phone orders 281-332-9096.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn those look sweet!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks bro. I smoked one of the barbars last night. It was quite good! Will be getting some more of those.
Here is a pic of Manny smoking one of his pipes a few weeks ago. Interesting burn.


----------

